# Huron River Steel



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

I know it's early, it's been too warm and the water is probably terribly low - but this little bit of colder weather and rain has me itchin.

Has there been any steelhead taken on the Huron River in the past few days? Any reports? Any fish porn?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

too early yet, but I wouldn't be suprised to see one or two here soon


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll post when I catch the first fish of the run . Like Tosser said, too early now, but stranger things have happened. The Huron is .


----------



## flywatters (May 15, 2008)

Do a decent amount of fish get past the dam in Flat Rock? I am thinking about fishing between Belleville and Flat Rock, It will have to be wade fishing for lack of a boat. Is it worth the 30 minute drive?


----------



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

Hopefully I can catch my 1st Steelhead this season! Maybe Ill go out maybe tonight!


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Good luck to you all and I hope we have a long fall season.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

flywatters said:


> Do a decent amount of fish get past the dam in Flat Rock? I am thinking about fishing between Belleville and Flat Rock, It will have to be wade fishing for lack of a boat. Is it worth the 30 minute drive?


Due to the numbers or lack thereof that the Huron actually gets, from flat rock downstream, it tends to be a better stretch for Steel into the winter. The Belleville stretch doesn't really start seeing fish until early spring, but it does see them... There is some wadeable water below bellevile and even more lower down in the upper end of the metro park. and there is a number of spots downstream near flat rock all the way to the mouth that are relatively easily wadeable, just to point you in a couple directions. and yeah, it can be worth the drive... good luck!
-Zach


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i just moved to southgate from texas and steelhead doesnt exist down there hopefully i will get my first this winter


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I cross the river every day, as I live in Belleville. It was as low as I have ever seen it early this week, and I have lived here for 22 years. You could walk across it in boots! We got an inch of rain, and the level came up, so now it is only about a foot below its average level. I think it will be awhile before we see any Steel in there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

You could walk out to the middle of the river, in your shoes, a couple days ago, at Flatrock Boat Ramp. Yesterday it was up about a foot and moving a lot better. Last year we had the same problem with low water and warm weather and the fall fishing sucked. for the most part, with a couple small pushes the couple times it rained.

As suggested, I wouldn't bother with the up river parks until spring, when the spawning urge makes the fish push farther upstream. I catch fish in Lower Huron Park every spring.


----------



## flywatters (May 15, 2008)

streamertosser said:


> Due to the numbers or lack thereof that the Huron actually gets, from flat rock downstream, it tends to be a better stretch for Steel into the winter. The Belleville stretch doesn't really start seeing fish until early spring, but it does see them... There is some wadeable water below bellevile and even more lower down in the upper end of the metro park. and there is a number of spots downstream near flat rock all the way to the mouth that are relatively easily wadeable, just to point you in a couple directions. and yeah, it can be worth the drive... good luck!
> -Zach


Thanks for the help Zach


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive seen Steel in the river this early in past years. Downriver is your best bet early in the season.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Well the weather is awesome, but I'm sure that these temps have really set back the steelhead fishing for another 2 to 3 weeks 

Hope we get some rain soon. The 5 acre pond in my sub has dropped about 1-1/2 to 2 feet in the last month or so.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, we need a good week of cooler temps, cloudy skies and rain rain rain! before it'll be worth hitting


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Treble said:


> Ive seen Steel in the river this early in past years. Downriver is your best bet early in the season.


Ive caught steelies or seen them caught in the huron in almost every month except for june july or august...


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I know a spot in the huron, where fish are if they come in from the big lake. Water is low and hot. You can pick 1 up maybe? but not worth the tackle to chase 1 steelie for the day. But I have caught a few, and seen a few caught, its just early and really not worth the time or tackle right now. Give it a few weeks and it should be good. I know I'm not going to waste jigs or sticks for 1 steelie, or the hopes of catching just 1.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Saw a good one surface in some fast water yesterday, but couldn't get to the spot to work it.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

well thats usually the case Put on a turks tickler that should get you out there:lol:


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any Ticklers .

I usually don't fish this hard this early, but I can't stand sitting at home.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hang in there the fish runs are about three weeks late this year. I did catch a nice 9 pound steelhead in the UP today shore fishing with spawn. I have been out quite frequently and this is the first good one that I caught. Between now and deer season I should pick up a few more.


----------

